
Ask HN: Ideas on getting inflatable rafts for flood rescue - bjacobt
My home state in India is experiencing its worst flooding in 100 years [1]. While there are rescue efforts going on; there are small groups of people who are stranded in the second floor of their house in sparsely populated areas.<p>As the rain continues, the water level is rising to the top of house where people are seeking refuge. There are many heart wrenching videos of people with babies and elderly pleading for rescue. Most of them have already been there for a couple of days and running out of food and water.<p>I feel small inflatable rafts could help the locals find and rescue stranded people and was wondering if anyone had ideas on how to deliver some ASAP.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;08&#x2F;17&#x2F;world&#x2F;asia&#x2F;kerala-india-floods.html
======
yohann305
I’m sorry I’m not an expert and cannot bring much help but we all remember how
Elon Musk was all in to help a dozen kids stuck in a Thai cave, maybe you
should try to get him to help out. At the very least you will create public
awareness which ultimately will get more people’s attention and focus on
helping. Good luck

Ps: Elon Musk seems to be quite easy to contact on Twitter

~~~
bjacobt
Thanks, I'll give that a shot

------
anoncoward111
Is there not an Indian superstore that imports cheap $150 dinghies to the
local capital city?

Very sorry for your hardship and loss.

